# Selling my BMW



## jcphickey (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, I'm trying to sell my 1990 325i convertible and not having much luck. It has a lot of miles and fair amount of cosmetic damage, but the damage wouldn't take much to fix and it runs great. almost 300,000 miles on it though. How much should I ask for and where do I advertise? Anyone want it?


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Post this in the E30 section or classifieds.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=96
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=88


----------

